# PasoDoble 128



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

*Aquarium-*
800mm x 400mm x 400mm
8mm Glass
128 lLiters

*Light-*
1x HQI 150 Watts (6500Kelvins)

*Filterb]
Fluval 203

420 L/h
/
Uv 11 watts

Substrat
Jbl aquabasis
Micro-granulated Micro Elements
Akadama Special 30 Liters

Co2
6Kg Bottle
1b/s

Heater
200 watts

Flora
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"
Rotala sp "green"
Rotala rotundifolia
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Anubia Var "petit"
Rotalla walichi
Riccia Fluitans

Fauna
10-Rhodostomus
Caridina japonica
Red cherries









Aquarium 800mm x 400mm x 400mm Hqi 150watts 6500K









Aquabasis Plus da JBL









Granulated Micro elements WAVE


















akadama









Final Layout*


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

How do your micro elements work without overdosing the tank?What is it?


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

look very nice


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

The rockscape looks good. What plants are you planning?


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you for the comments.
New photos as soon as I end planting the tank and fill it it water.



chester said:


> The rockscape looks good. What plants are you planning?


Flora
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"
Rotala sp "green"
Rotala rotundifolia
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Anubia Var "petit"
Rotalla walichi
Riccia Fluitans


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice start!


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice start indeed and hope to see some new pictures soon. All together, with the plants you mentioned above, it can be a beautiful tank.

Fiki


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a nice one to come..


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

The tank was planted and filled with water yesterday.
I will post the photos as soon as the dirt floating in the water from the Akadama Special disapears.

I will add the Rhodostomus maybe tomorrow since not only the filter but half of the Akadama and 25% of the water came from another aquarium.

See you soon


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice rock layout but it may change a lot when plants fill up the tank...


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Update

Po4- 1.0ppm
no3- 5ppm









Panoramic


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice tank, Andre!! A tad "thin-ish" on the right side of the background, but nice otherwise. That will work itself out as the background finishes filling in. Great job planting, buddy!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

wow i can't wait to see this one fill in, the plants are looking great and I really see where its headed. 

the texture that the riccia adds is awesome!!


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.. I really apreciate your support.

redstrat
What do you mean with "I really see where its headed."eheheh  My goal (my inpiration at least) was the ADA entry last year(2007).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice!! I love the rock mountains! It looks like a landscape somewhere. Maybe let your reds spread a little bit more?.... Really nice!!


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Very well-planned and nicely laid out. I'm anxious to see it once the backdrop grows in.


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Bump! Awaiting updates.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Very nice!! I love the rock mountains! It looks like a landscape somewhere. Maybe let your reds spread a little bit more?.... Really nice!!


Will do!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

andrecardoso said:


> redstrat
> What do you mean with "I really see where its headed."eheheh  My goal (my inpiration at least) was the ADA entry last year(2007).


when I look at your scape I can clearly see that you have really thought it out and I definately can see what your going for. I think your going to be really happy with it in a few weeks once everything fills in. its definately not a copy of your inspiration but who wants to copy, its your inspiration to create your own. Which is what you've accomplished, very nice!! 

just had to add this... this is the first tank i've seen in a very long time that really pulls off riccia. It adds so much to your tank, most times it seems like an after thought or forced, in your tank it seems so natural.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you all !
Hc "cuba" carpet is almost complete. However, there is still much work to be done. The Rotala Rotundifolia bush from the right side is getting dense as it was supposed to. I have to be patient and cant get lazy on the fertilization and pruning.

Some pics. Hope you like 





































Panoramic view


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

VERY NICE!!!! would you mind sending me a link to a place where I can buy the Metal Halide you're using? I'm in the process of looking for one and yours looks like it works wonderfully!

Thanks, and GREAT SCAPE!!!!


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have some news; I removed the riccia from the rocks so that they could be more visible. The result, got a layout more simple but yet more alive and smooth with the rock/plants contrast. Im very pleased.
Got 10 Rasboras and removed almost every Rhodostomus

A nice pic









Panoramiv View









What do you think ?


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

i think i like it. good job very lush and green


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Andre,

Beautiful layout and growth. Thanks for sharing your work. I have been very anxious to ask you about the use of akadama as part of your overall substrate base. Is that a common use for akadama? I live in Texas and have to buy it from a local bonsai shop owner. However, I use it for my bonsai. I have never given thought to using it for substrate. I will say I have thought about using aquasoil amazonia for bonsai though.... Anyway, I was just curious about your use of akadama for substrate. Thanks, Darrell


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

This is Akadama Special (a little bit more porous and small than normal akadama)
I like it because it has a nice color and works as good as any other porous substrate.
Its a normal clay substrate, so, you have to get some other ways to fertilize, like directly into the water or even under the akadama. (like JBL Plus or Tetra and so on) I also know it has some micro nutrients such as iron etc but I fertilize with micro nutrients because it is not enough for an heavy planted aquarium.

Im very pleased with the results but of course if you want to buy something a little more expensive go for ADA or ELOS.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Update


----------

